# Where to sting?



## Bee Bliss

I was going to recommend that book by Pat Wagner, but I see you have it. 
Is someone guiding you? There are charts on locations to sting and also the written explanations.

My understanding is to sting and rotate the areas next time. You can work on different areas at the same sting session. The apitherapist told us to do it that way. For example, sting knees, spine and any other needy areas to get up the count. Then rotate next time to new locations. She told us not to overwork an area and that if it was still red and swollen, to skip it and sting other areas. She said the venom was still working on that area so no need to sting it again so soon. Work the areas you need to, but spread it out.

One website worth looking at is Bee Well Therapy. Check out the page he has on MS and the causes.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

As said rotate. I do not have MS but get 10+ stings every day as a beekeeper. So you can go up with the doses for sure. It is better to have a doctor who is accompanying you and monitors the progress.

Do not forget to take enough vitamin C. Bee stings suck up the vitamin C reservoirs of your body. I find lemon juice to be a good source, also it has citric acid which helps your immune system, too. As said, let a doctor attend the treatment.


----------



## Michael Palmer

BernhardHeuvel said:


> Do not forget to take enough vitamin C. Bee stings suck up the vitamin C reservoirs of your body.


Is this true? You're sure?


----------



## Bee Bliss

I know the apitherapist said for us to take a high dose of vitamin C and to drink water. Said there is a die-off of pathogens due to the venom and the water helps flush them out. We were also advised to take propolis and royal jelly.


----------



## nlk3233

The vitamin C fact is absolutely true. The cortisol produced by the body from the bee sting uses excessive vitamin C. 
Take 2000-3000mg daily.


----------

